# Спорт после стабилизации позвонка



## Kostas (28 Дек 2010)

Уважаемые ВРАЧИ!!! aiwanaiwanaiwan

Обращаюсь к Вам с очень наболевшей темой! :cray:

1) yahoo Какой спорт разрешен для человека прошедшего (удачную) операцию на стабилизацию позвонка (в моем случае поясничный отдел)? 

2) :prankster2: Какой спорт можно, но с ограничениями? (пожалуйста укажите какие ограничения?)

3) nono Какой спорт категорически запрещен? (пожалуйста укажите по какой причине запрещен)

Думаю, данная тема будет полезна не только мне.  umnik good


----------



## Romantic (28 Дек 2010)

Да-да, огласите весь список, пожалуйста, по возможности.
Ибо так будет проще и вернее себя контролировать.
А то жизнь одна, всего хочется


----------



## Сразу в дамки (28 Дек 2010)

Вы уже так быстро сделали операцию? Рада за вас, что все удачно. А где вы делали?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2010)

А зачем нужен спорт?aiwan


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Дек 2010)

Если  заниматься спортом для здоровья (физкультура), получая физическое и душевное удовольствие от самого процесса, можно выбрать то, что Вам нравится. А вот спортом профессиональным, где главное - "мячи, очки, секунды",  лучше не заниматься - можете инвалидом стать.


----------



## Kostas (28 Дек 2010)

Оксана написал(а):


> Вы уже так быстро сделали операцию? Рада за вас, что все удачно. А где вы делали?



Еще не сделал, но планирую.... параллельно изучаю жизнь после операции

Добавлено через 3 минуты


Владимир В. написал(а):


> Если  заниматься спортом для здоровья (физкультура), получая физическое и душевное удовольствие от самого процесса, можно выбрать то, что Вам нравится. А вот спортом профессиональным, где главное - "мячи, очки, секунды",  лучше не заниматься - можете инвалидом стать.



Хорошо! Допустим мне нравится футбол, волейбол(можно на песке) для души и тела, не профессионально конечно....Можно???:blush200:

Добавлено через 7 минут


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А зачем нужен спорт?aiwan



Ну как же, уважаемый доктор Ступин!
Спорт это жизнь! Эмоции, переживания, соревновательный дух, адреналин, расслабление после тяжелого дня(снятие стресса(не стакан)).

Неужели Вы, доктор, не любите занятие спортом? Не верю!aiwanaiwanaiwan:drinks:


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Дек 2010)

Kostas написал(а):


> 1) yahoo Какой спорт разрешен для человека прошедшего (удачную) операцию на стабилизацию позвонка (в моем случае поясничный отдел)?
> 2) :prankster2: Какой спорт можно, но с ограничениями? (пожалуйста укажите какие ограничения?)
> 3) nono Какой спорт категорически запрещен? (пожалуйста укажите по какой причине запрещен)



1) + 2) Любой спорт, не ухудшающий боли.
3) Соответственно усиливающий боль.
Мое личное мнение, всего что связано с прыжками и резкими поворотами туловища стоит опасаться. Примеры - теннис, волейбол, сквош. Я обычно рекомендую пациентам после операции ходить, делать гимнастику под наблюдением физиотерапевта включая упражнения с отягощениями и на тренажерах, велоспорт, пилатес.
С другой стороны знаю очень неплохого боксера, который вернулся к любимому спорту "для души" включая спарки после микродискектомии.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Дек 2010)

Коллеги правы. Спорт, как соревновательное мероприятие с целью заработать деньги, используя физическое усилие - дело однозначно вредное для здоровья. Взгляните на продолжительность жизни большинства профессиональных спортсменов и вам все станет ясно. Травмы, перегрузка сердечно-сосудистой и дыхательной систем, вредный анаэробный тип энергообеспечения клеток, зашлакованность - все это последствия спорта. Большая беда игрового спорта - потеря контроля над организмом, дисбаланс мышечной нагрузки, большие нагрузки, приводящие к биохимическим сдвигам. Не даром смертность спортсменов в футболе значительно превышает смертность в боевых видах спорта. Речь идет о молодых людях. 

Для здоровья нужна гимнастика - комплекс упражнений, включающий в себя статические, динамические упражнения, упражнения на растяжку мышц и связок и упражнения на расслабление. В некоторых системах включают еще и дыхательные упражнения, но, как доказал в свое время профессор Гневушев, есть только один тип дыхания для оздоровительной гимнастики - экономичное дыхание. Нагрузки при выполнении гимнастики не должны быть большими. Не вдаваясь в подробности в законы биоэкономичности, отмечу, что если вы занимаетесь для здоровья, что пульс не должен превышать 102 - 107 ударов в минуту (17 за 10 сек). Таким условиям отвечают гимнастики: Тайцзицюа́нь, Биоэкономическая гимнастика (Биозоника), Цигун, Йога (европейский вариант), отчасти пилатес (слишком энергичный). Кроме того, в ряде боевых искусств, в атлетике, в велоспорте, в плавании так же можно подобрать вполне экономичные режимы работы организма.


----------



## Kostas (29 Дек 2010)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Коллеги правы. Спорт, как соревновательное мероприятие с целью заработать деньги, используя физическое усилие - дело однозначно вредное для здоровья.


Спасибо за мнение...

Но позвольте спросить? Вот представьте все начнут заниматься Йогой, гимнастикой. Бросят футбол, волейбол и т.п. Станут бесспорно здоровы, но пропадет огонек, драйв, соревновательный интерес, аплодисменты, овации, ЖИЗНЬ! И это касается не только профессионального спорта.

Это как у гитариста отобрать гитару и сказать ему: "Все дружище, доигрался, теперь тебе только флейту можно))))":p


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Дек 2010)

Ну это вы перегибаете. Для молодежи, у которой, кстати, и энергообмен-то по другому устроен спорт нужен. Он нужен и для военных, для обороны. Бегайте, играйтесь до 30, кто вам не дает? Но после 35 физическую активность надо сокращать, реструктуризировать. Да и перцами мериться к этому времени уже не так хочется. И заполучив грыжу надо делать тоже самое. Если поставить вопрос шире, вы же ее не получили в результате безупречного здорового образа жизни? Следовательно ваша жизнь до этого была устроена не правильно. Но вы упорствуете? Хотите драйва? Пожалуста! Кто же вам может запретить? Уколол обезболивающее и вперед, играть в футбол или что там у вас...

А на счет соревнований... Так можно, например, с интересом соревноваться кто быстрее пробежит с экономичным пульсом стометровку. Вы отделите бизнес от спорта, включите здравый смысл - может получится что-то гармоничное.


----------



## Нася (29 Дек 2010)

> Но позвольте спросить? Вот представьте все начнут заниматься Йогой, гимнастикой. Бросят футбол, волейбол и т.п. Станут бесспорно здоровы, но пропадет огонек, драйв, соревновательный интерес, аплодисменты, овации, ЖИЗНЬ! И это касается не только профессионального спорта.


Не факт, что именно это и есть настоящаяя жизнь!:prankster2:

А вот за это


> Это как у гитариста отобрать гитару и сказать ему: "Все дружище, доигрался, теперь тебе только флейту можно))))":p


*5 баллов!* good
ЗЫ. У нас у всех что-то отобрали. Значит Кому-то это нужно..umnik


----------



## Kostas (29 Дек 2010)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Ну это вы перегибаете. Для молодежи, у которой, кстати, и энергообмен-то по другому устроен спорт нужен. Он нужен и для военных, для обороны. Бегайте, играйтесь до 30, кто вам не дает? Но после 35 физическую активность надо сокращать, реструктуризировать. Да и перцами мериться к этому времени уже не так хочется. И заполучив грыжу надо делать тоже самое. Если поставить вопрос шире, вы же ее не получили в результате безупречного здорового образа жизни? Следовательно ваша жизнь до этого была устроена не правильно. Но вы упорствуете? Хотите драйва? Пожалуста! Кто же вам может запретить? Уколол обезболивающее и вперед, играть в футбол или что там у вас...
> 
> А на счет соревнований... Так можно, например, с интересом соревноваться кто быстрее пробежит с экономичным пульсом стометровку. Вы отделите бизнес от спорта, включите здравый смысл - может получится что-то гармоничное.



Для меня ваше мнение важно очень, за что спасибо огромное!
Но я знаю многих людей, которым  далеко за 35 лет, и они играют в футбол...без фанатизма конечно, но вы им никогда не объясните что этого нельзя делать!!!

В общении с Вами, ко мне пришла мысль, что неважно каким спортом ты занимаешься. Важно то, как ты им занимаешься, чего ты хочешь от этого!

Человек - это глина до 18 лет, а после это уже графин, стакан, обруч и т.д. (образно) И невозможно изменить себе... Если ты любишь что-то одно, то все, это не исправить после определенного формирования человека!umnik


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Дек 2010)

Kostas написал(а):


> неважно каким спортом ты занимаешься. Важно то, как ты им занимаешься, чего ты хочешь от этого!



Безусловно, физическая активность нужна. Я до сих пор киокошином балуюсь и на охоту в горы езжу. Но при этом применяю те знания, которые имею об этом предмете. Мне помогает - спина не болит, здоровье в норме. Чего и вам желаю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Дек 2010)

> Человек - это глина до 18 лет, а после это уже графин, стакан, обруч и т.д. (образно) И невозможно изменить себе... Если ты любишь что-то одно, то все, это не исправить после определенного формирования человека!


Вопросто ведь не в том ЧЕМ заниматься, а В том КАК?
Бех фанатизма можно все. А сломается железо, поставим новое!


----------



## Kostas (30 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вопросто ведь не в том ЧЕМ заниматься, а В том КАК?
> Бех фанатизма можно все. А сломается железо, поставим новое!



сломается железо!!!! ОГО:blush200: это уже слишком:blush200:


----------



## Доктор Попов (1 Янв 2011)

Доктор Ступин шутит, не волнуйтесь.
"Железо" на самом деле только позволяет вернуть (как в Вашем случае) позвонок на место и зафиксировать его на несколько месяцев. Все остальное делает организм, соединяя позвонки новой костью. Если этот процесс не нарушен, то со временем прооперированная часть становится крепче здороровых позвонков.


----------



## Kostas (2 Янв 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин шутит, не волнуйтесь.
> "Железо" на самом деле только позволяет вернуть (как в Вашем случае) позвонок на место и зафиксировать его на несколько месяцев. Все остальное делает организм, соединяя позвонки новой костью. Если этот процесс не нарушен, то со временем прооперированная часть становится крепче здороровых позвонков.



Спасибо! вы меня вновь успокоили))))aiwan


----------



## AnnaBella (23 Апр 2014)

Всем здравствуйте! А я начала заниматься на кардиотренажёрах. Прошёл год после удаления грыжи. После второго занятия ранее больную ногу сводит сильная судорога, хожу, хромая,с болью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Апр 2014)

Большая нагрузка.


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Большая нагрузка.


Занятие длится час, включает в себя два подхода по 15 минут на велотренажёре с фиксацией спины, тренажёр, имитирующий ходьбу на лыжах (это самое трудоёмкое) и ходьбу на беговой дорожке. Никакой нагрузки на спину. Почему в таком случае такая боль и судорога в ранее больной ноге? Как мне быть? Мой вес ужасен, 68 кг при росте 169 см. В прошлом я кмс по силовому троеборию, и лишний вес для меня большая тягость. тем более нужно разгрузить позвоночник. Помогите,подскажите,как быть!


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> После второго занятия ранее больную ногу сводит сильная судорога, хожу, хромая,с болью.


"Просулись" старые триггеры. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту. Он их пролечит и будете тренироваться, как раньше. А пока нагрузки надо значительно уменьшить, доктор Ступин прав.


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> "Просулись" старые триггеры. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту. Он их пролечит и будете тренироваться, как раньше. А пока нагрузки надо значительно уменьшить, доктор Ступин прав.


Уж не знаю, Леонид Михайлович, что там проснулось. Железо я тягать не собираюсь, да и невозможно это. Нужно сделать тело стройнее, а мышцы сильнее. Иначе как восстановить позвоночник? До операции обращалась к мануальному терапевту,как говорят, одному из лучших в моём городе. Показала все снимки мрт, заключения, а он и читать не стал. Говорил,что поставит меня на ноги (а я тогда уже не ходила, только ползала в прямом смысле). После сеансов и ползать перестала. Так что спасибо этому терапевту. Теперь страшно вспоминать.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> Иначе как восстановить позвоночник?


Ходьба и плавание.



AnnaBella написал(а):


> После сеансов и ползать перестала.


За "мануальных терапевтов" кто только себя не выдает... Диплом, удостоверение о специализации и сертификат МТ надо спрашивать. То что снимки не смотрел - уже признак безграмотного "специалиста".


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

Когда плохо, цепляешься за каждого,кто вызывается тебе помочь. Из всех врачей, которые меня "лечили", компетентными не были никто. Только нейрохирург, сделавший мне операцию в Екатеринбурге, оказался реальным доктором. Иные славные доктора сначала лечили меня от миозита, от защемления нервов,делали блокады через день,зная мои снимки. Короче,тьма. Всё приходит с опытом, видимо. На ходьбе сильно не похудеешь, а плавать я,увы, не умею, да и простываю легко.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> На ходьбе сильно не похудеешь,


Смотря куда и как ходить... А слабо пешочком до Полевского и обратно?


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

Учитывая,что живу в Нижнем Тагиле, то далековато будет)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> Учитывая,что живу в Нижнем Тагиле, то далековато будет)


А мне показалось, что в Екатеринбурге... А в Тагиле разве сходить некуда? Я с охоты минус 3-5 кг домой приношу за пару дней.


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

В Екатеринбурге есть доктора. Поэтому там меня вернули к жизни. А в Тагиле есть заводы и тяжёлая промышленность. Врачей нет. Сходить есть куда. Широко раскинулись уральские просторы.


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А мне показалось, что в Екатеринбурге... А в Тагиле разве сходить некуда? Я с охоты минус 3-5 кг домой приношу за пару дней.


С охоты минус 3-5 кг...ммм...не на медведя ходите?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Апр 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> С охоты минус 3-5 кг...ммм...не на медведя ходите?


И на него, родимого в том числе...


----------



## AnnaBella (24 Апр 2014)

Да Вы опасный человек! К тому же, медведи сладкие, лоси вонючие, и вообще, мясо вредно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Апр 2014)

Пока уменьшите время до уровня отсутствия судорог после тренировки.
Или время сохраните, но уменьшите  нагрузку.


----------



## AnnaBella (25 Апр 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока уменьшите время до уровня отсутствия судорог после тренировки.
> Или время сохраните, но уменьшите  нагрузку.


Спасибо! Наступать было уже в тягость,проставила мовалис плюс витаминки.Отпустило. Сегодня вечером занятие.  Буду следовать Вашей рекомендации!


----------



## AnnaBella (12 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пока уменьшите время до уровня отсутствия судорог после тренировки.
> Или время сохраните, но уменьшите  нагрузку.


Добрый день! Сегодня сделала мрт, расскажите, что со мной!!! 
Описание: "На серии мр-томограмм пояснично-крестцового отдела, взвешенных по т1, т2 в трёх проекциях физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен.
Определяются признаки дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений межпозвоночных дисков на уровне L1S1.
В сегменте L5S1 под краевыми остеофитами определяется дорзальная протрузия межпозвонкового диска размерами до 3мм, с компрессией дурального мешка. Межпозвонковые отверстия сужены. Достоверных признаков компрессиикорешков не выявлено.
В смежных участках тел L5 S1 позвонков имеется повышение интенсивности мр-сигнала на т2-ви и STIR Ип (гипо- на т1 и ВИ) - признаки отёка костного мозга (асептического воспаления).
Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, сигнал от костного мозга не изменен.
 На уровне L3-S1 отмечается сужение суставных щелей межпозвонковых суставов, понижение сигнала от субхондральных отделов суставных отростков.
Видимые отделы спинного мозга и конский хвост в размерах не увеличены, имеют чёткие контуры и однородную структуру, интенсивность МР-сигналане изменена. Ликвородинамика не нарушена. Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР_картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в сегменте L1S1. Протрузия межпозвонкового диска L5S1. Спондилоартроз L5S1".
Спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

А снимки?
А что болит?


----------



## AnnaBella (13 Авг 2014)

Здравствуйте, *Доктор Ступин! Болит спина.Боль резкая. Тяжело вставать с кровати. Боль в правой ягодице. Сводит ногу, обе немеют, слабость и онемение в руках, особенно в правой. Руки, наверное, к пояснице отношения не имеют, грудной отдел помимо всего, видимо. *


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, *Доктор Ступин! Болит спина.Боль резкая. Тяжело вставать с кровати. Боль в правой ягодице. Сводит ногу, обе немеют, слабость и онемение в руках, особенно в правой. Руки, наверное, к пояснице отношения не имеют, грудной отдел помимо всего, видимо. *


А к доктору сходили?


----------



## AnnaBella (13 Авг 2014)

Нет, не сходила, у нас только невролог, и к нему я не пойду по двум причинам. Записалась к нейрохирургу на пятницу.


----------



## AnnaBella (13 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А к доктору сходили?


Вторую неделю пропускаю занятия в тренажёрном. Опасаюсь навредить себе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

Это вместо доктора?



AnnaBella написал(а):


> Вторую неделю пропускаю занятия в тренажёрном. Опасаюсь навредить себе.


----------



## AnnaBella (13 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это вместо доктора?


Наши доктора лечили меня три недели, пока я ходить не перестала. Хотя видели, что я находилась в критическом состоянии. И чтобы попасть к неврологу, нужно простоять в очереди не менее двух часов. Кардиотренажёры не вместо доктора.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

Нестероиды и миорелаксанты и терапевт может назначить.


----------



## AnnaBella (13 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нестероиды и миорелаксанты и терапевт может назначить.


Проставила мовалис и комбилипен, пропила мидокалм.
Сейчас на кетороле.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2014)

Лучше стало?


----------



## AnnaBella (14 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лучше стало?


На короткое время.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2014)

Физиотерапия. Массаж. Мануальная терапия. Блокады.


----------



## AnnaBella (14 Авг 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Физиотерапия. Массаж. Мануальная терапия. Блокады.


Мануальная терапия и массаж??? Перед тем, как слечь, я прошла курс массажа, массажист в городе нашем пользуется положительным авторитетом. После массажа мне совсем худо стало. В чём заключается мануальная терапия для меня?


----------



## AnnaBella (15 Авг 2014)

Была у нейрохирурга. Сказал, что у меня дисцит...


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2014)

*AnnaBella*, при своевременном и правильном лечении прогноз вполне благоприятный.


----------



## AnnaBella (15 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *AnnaBella*, при своевременном и правильном лечении прогноз вполне благоприятный.


Позвонила оперировшему меня нейрохирургу,сказал, чтобы срочно ехала к нему на госпитализацю. Что за срочность?!


----------



## La murr (15 Авг 2014)

AnnaBella написал(а):


> Позвонила оперировшему меня нейрохирургу,сказал, чтобы срочно ехала к нему на госпитализацю. Что за срочность?!


При *своевременно начатом* лечении прогноз благоприятный.


----------



## AnnaBella (19 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> При *своевременно начатом* лечении прогноз благоприятный.


La murr, у меня прошло полтора года после операции. Неужели есть вопрос о своевременности лечения дисцита? Получается, он уже давно? А лечить будут антибиотиками и противовоспалительными, и всё? Верно? Можно ли проводить лечение в домашних условиях и по окончании такового сделать мрт?


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2014)

*AnnaBella*, курс лечения будет выбран Вашим лечащим врачом - это его компетенция. Если доктор считает, что лечение нужно начать в срочном порядке, доверьтесь его профессионализму. Проблема не уйдёт сама, к сожалению.


----------



## AnnaBella (19 Авг 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *AnnaBella*, курс лечения будет выбран Вашим лечащим врачом - это его компетенция. Если доктор считает, что лечение нужно начать в срочном порядке, доверьтесь его профессионализму. Проблема не уйдёт сама, к сожалению.


Скажите, этот самый дисцит возникает только в случае попадания заразы во время операции?


----------



## La murr (19 Авг 2014)

*AnnaBella*, существует несколько видов данного заболевания. Природу возникновения инфекции и вид возбудителя (микроорганизмов), виновного в этом, установят перед началом лечения. Сейчас говорить о чём-то однозначно невозможно.


----------



## Kostas (2 Авг 2020)

Прошло уже много лет, читаю себя и улыбаюсь 🙂 
Сейчас я уже профессионально занимаюсь бодибилдингом. У меня стоит титан в спине. Никаких проблем и болей я не испытывал. Могу сказать одно, что спорт точно необходим после операции, но входить в него нужно поэтапно, плавно. Начиная с небольших нагрузок и офп.
Всем удачи и здоровья!


----------

